# INFP to ESFJ...I'm missing something here



## Blissfulwish (Jul 7, 2009)

Blissy here! I have been taking the test once a month for almost a year. Every time that I have, It always ends up the same. INFP. I recently took a test a couple of days ago to find out that my scores were a bit different this time =/ The results were ESFJ. I thought there was an error or something because I don't really consider myself an extrovert, especially when usually I disappear just as many days as I spend hours on the computer to relax and unwind from my stressors in life.

I don't know if it's because I got tired of being in limbo with my relationship, where no matter what was said he didn't care as long as I am happy (he is an INTP who didn't want to be in control but give it up as well, you can imagine the turmoil as a former INFP >_>). If it's because I started to get lonely with being isolated from everyone, since i moved in with him? Is it when I started to look for things to distract my mind from going into itself, otherwise I would start to pry and think unproductive things? Or because I was disgusted with myself for what I have became? =/ I grew up in a military environment and so i'm use to things being clean >_> It's weird finally understanding what my parents were saying all these years, when I was a child. I can barely find anything around the house because of how it was! 

I don't know what to do or what to think =/ My emotions have been going haywire, my jealousy is starting to be a problem where I start thinking about how I just want curse them out (but I stop myself because I don't really like saying bad words...only when i'm angry though for some reason). Finally, when I found out he was failing a class because he didn't do a project I got upset and started to say I would plan out his schedule, that I would help him with his homework and school, that I would remind him of his tests... I'm glad now that we are starting to understand each other a bit more but damn the negative (destructive) thought cycling keeps turning and i'm started to find out things that I didn't notice before because of how aware I am with him now =/

Anyways i'm sorry for over writing =/ I this this is the longest post I actually wrote as a starting haha ^_^ either way I'm wondering how others transitioned to ESFJ from what they use to be. Also, if they were aware the changes in their personality as it was happening =/

Note: My mind wanted to write everything down, sorry for the poor use of grammar =/


----------



## jlynnr (Dec 27, 2009)

Have you been very stressed recently? And was the T/F score close?

It could be you're a stressed INFP in shadow mode...



> Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INFP's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESTJ. Example characteristics are:
> being very critical and find fault with almost everything
> doing things to excess - e.g.: eating, drinking or exercising
> becoming bossy or domineering and ignoring others' feelings
> being pedantic about unimportant details


The INTP has ESFJ as its shadow: 


> Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the INTP's shadow may appear - a negative form of ESFJ. Example characteristics are:
> expressing intense negative emotions towards others
> being very sensitive to criticism
> becoming preoccupied with details, without any logical basis
> interpreting facts or events in a very subjective way


Do either of these sound familiar?


----------

